
I Duck Duck Go You - caffeinewriter
http://gwenbell.com/posts/iduckduckgoyou
======
rieter
Seriously? Why is that on Hacker News?

~~~
mbrownnyc
Why is it on the third page? If my fake understanding is correct, a lot of
people were clicking on it probably because of the provocative title. The
content, much less provocative. "...But her gigantic face," you say.

~~~
caffeinewriter
I just found it interesting.

